# SafeRacks Overhead Garage Rack



## kmcbdavis (Jun 19, 2010)

Eagle Industrial Group Inc. (Manufactures SafeRacks and MonsterRAX Garage Overhead Storage Racks) The picture below is of the MonsterRAX 4x8 overhead rack which identical to the SafeRack brand but, has a zinc coated wired deck vs. a powder coated deck.  

These racks can be ordered at SafeRacks Order Online page.  Or at the MonsterRAX buy direct page.

The versatilty of these overhead storage systems is such that they can fit in any garage.  SafeRacks and MonsterRAX are sold in DIY kits off of many websites or through dealers and installers around the county. 

View attachment Overhead rack.jpg


----------

